

Inspiring talk: Why Program by Hand when you can Automate it? - bleakgadfly
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Automation-DSL

======
signa11
_excellent_ quote: "you don't turn a crappy car into a bmw 5-series by testing
the crap out of it. testing only shows you just how screwed you are. quality
has to be baked in..."

